# Chinese dinner?



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

Barb's thread made me want Chinese food so I am making dinner tonight at my friend's house. (There are only going to be 4-5 of us for dinner.)

We are going to start with baked spring rolls or baked cheater spring rolls (they are very similar).
And we are going to have black bean beef with red peppers, lemon chicken (or maybe those hoisin chicken wings that SierraCook posted), and some veggie dish (maybe something with broccoli or bok choy). 
Any suggestions on veggie dishes? 
What else should I have?


Thanks


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 2, 2007)

Had to reply, I have been in a chinese kick for a week, can't get enough ! lol  
For you Veg., how about roasted broccoli, its so simple to do and very good.  Your menu sounds yummy !  Have a great time !


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

I have only had Italian and Indian style roasted broccoli (yummy), do you have a recipe for Chinese style?


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 2, 2007)

You can do a stir-fry mixed veggies consisting of broccoli, cauliflower, carrot and shitake mushrooms/shrimps.  Add chopped garlic to it and season with light soya sauce and pepper.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's a combination veggie/ramen noodle dish that I frequently serve as a side to Asian dishes.

ASIAN ZUCCHINI/CARROT NOODLE SIDE DISH
 
Here's a nice Asian-style side dish that I really like. Goes nicely with plain or Teriyaki-glazed chicken or salmon. Serves 2. 
Ingredients: 
1 zucchini 
1 carrot 
package of Ramen Noodle soup mix 
1 clove of garlic, finely minced 
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger root 
dash of red pepper flakes or to taste
chopped scallion to taste 
vegetable oil 
sesame oil 
Preparation: 
Wash & trim zucchini; wash, trim, & peel carrot. Cut both into julienne/matchstick pieces. Discard soup/spice packet from Ramen noodles or save for another use. Cook noodles according to package directions & drain. 
Procedure: 
In a medium/large skillet heat a thin coating of vegetable oil & saute squash & carrot sticks until squash is just tender. Add drained noodles, ginger, garlic, & red pepper flakes & scallion to taste & combine thoroughly. Add a drizzle of sesame oil, stir again, & serve.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 2, 2007)

2 suggestions:

Sweet Corn and Chicken Soup

Use pre-cooked chicken (I like to simmer mine with some ginger and garlic cubes and water, strain and reserve the stock and shredd the chicken finely) 
2 cans of cream style corn
Reserved stock you made with the chicken
2 cups of water
1 egg beaten until no strings are left
1/2 tbsp of cornstarch mixed in water until smooth
1 green chili finely chopped
2 tsp of white vinegar
pinch of salt and pinch of sugar

In a saute pan add the stock, corn, water, cornstarch mixture and green chili.  Let it come to a boil.  Reduce and simmer for 20 minutes.  Drizzle the egg and vinegar and stir in the shredded chicken.  Serve with a sprinkle of scallions

Indo/Chinese Cauliflower

Cauliflower florets
Cornstarch and Egg's mixed together into a smooth batter.  Add a few splashes of soy sauce and chili sauce to it
Coat the Cauliflower florets and fry them and reserve them on the side (fry in batches)

Sauce
Any kind of all in one stir fry would be good (Ming makes good ones) - 3 tbsp
1/2 tbsp of corn starch mixed with water
1 tbsp of brown sugar
1/2 cup of water
Mix together  

Add oil to the wok or a saute pan.  Add some unsalted peanuts and red chilies to the pan.  Pour the sauce ingredients and allow it to thicken. Stir in the cauliflower and chopped green onions

Serve with white rice.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 2, 2007)

For something plainer you can just stirfry some pre-blanched broccoli florets, sliced bok choy, Chinese/Napa cabbage, paper thin sliced carrots, snow peas, etc., etc., along with some chopped garlic, dry sherry, & soy sauce.  Fast & easy.


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you everybody for the advice/recipes.
I'm hungry already and dinner is not for another 6 hours!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 2, 2007)

garlic ginger julienned vegetables (the name says it all)

cabbage or bok choi, broccoli or chinese green if you can find them, carrot celerey, mushroom, baby corn ears, water chestnuts, 

add sesame oil, soy sauce, hot oil or chili flakes, and dry sherry to taste
thicken with hoi sin if you like

(add shrimp or pork to make it an entree)


----------



## QSis (Mar 2, 2007)

No rice??!!!

Lee


----------



## Poutine (Mar 3, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> No rice??!!!
> 
> Lee


 Yes we had rice (I always forget about it until the last moment).

We had the baked spring rolls (they were just OK - I wish I had rolled them tighter), hoisin chicken wings(very good), black bean beef with shrimp and red peppers, white rice, baby bok choy and bean sprouts with garlic and ginger, and for dessert a nice juicy pineapple sliced up (I wanted to have coconut ice cream too but the store was out).
It was a great evening (and I won at Trivial Pursuit too).


----------



## Claire (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm jealous.  I'd add a salad.  Either shredded cabbage or thinly sliced cukes/mushrooms and green onions in a ginger vinagrette.


----------

